Ask HN: Any one ever training a NN on a kinect data to guess depth? - sharemywin
======
antman
Kinect data includes depth. I guess you mean train a model based on kinect
rgb+depth and use it then to predict depth using only the rgb data.

[http://cs231n.stanford.edu/reports2016/407_Report.pdf](http://cs231n.stanford.edu/reports2016/407_Report.pdf)

~~~
sharemywin
cool thanks.

------
billconan
I know there seems to be a nn can guess a depth map out of image. haven't see
any using kinect data.

~~~
sharemywin
Sorry, didn't mean Kinetic specifically.

